# Looking for Photo boater for gore



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

No no Kaleb, Gore season already passed. It ended two weeks ago due to low water.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Aw shit.

I thought I was getting on things early this year...


----------

